# Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn di



## Administrator (13. Januar 2005)

*Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschnittlich ist?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mashine (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

Was heiß nun wieder durchschnittliche Syncrosisation ?
Naja egal bei Spielen mit viel Text kauf ich das Game halt bei schlechter Lokalisation gar nicht. Bei Spielen wo der Text bzw. Sprachanteil wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt, is mir das ziemlich egal. Also z.B. einige Shooter, wobei es hier auch wieder unterschiede gibt.
Ich will halt gerne Spiele in meiner Muttersprach spielen, weil dies für mich das entspannenste is.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				Mashine am 13.01.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heiß nun wieder durchschnittliche Syncrosisation ?


Nicht so schlimm, daß man aufschreien will wie z.B. bei Unreal 2 aber auch längst nicht so gut wie z.B. bei vielen dtp Adventures.
Bis auf Rollenspiele ala Morrowind würde ich sowieso bei 08/15 Synchronisations-Games zu Importen greifen, wenn die DV nicht gerade sehr preiswert, sprich im Low-Budget Bereich, angeboten wird.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				SYSTEM am 13.01.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Da stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht traurig ist das die Deutsche kaum Spiele synchronisieren können. Ich meine es wäre doch bestimmt möglich auch so geile Texte hinzubekommen wie bei Max Payne z.B.


----------



## Solon25 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*

Da hab ich keine Skrupel in englisch zu installieren bzw. auf Konsole ins Menü gehen und Englisch anzuklicken..

Leider kommt es auch vor, das die Englischen Sprecher nur Durchschnitt sind, erlebe es grade bei Akte-X RoS (gibt nur eine UK PAL mit dt. Handbuch) In den Zwischensequenzen versteht man Mulder & Scully kaum, Mulder Sprecher selber wirkt im Spiel unmotiviert und langweilig. Scully hab ich noch nicht gehört, die kann ich später erst spielen.


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*

Meiner Meinung nach, müsste man im Zeitalter von DVD immer die Wahl zwischen komplett deutsch bzw. komplett englisch haben.

Ein US-Spiel ist nunmal in englisch cooler, wobei ich andersrum nicht Gothic in englisch zocken möchte.


----------



## Weeper_1 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*

Also mir ist durchschnittliche Sprachausgabe wesentlich lieber als durchschnittle Untertitel.

Ich kann mich an keine Sprachausgabe erinnern die ich als störend empfunden habe. Wo gegen mir deutsche Untertitel schon öfters negativ aufgefallen sind.

Deutsche Sprachausgabe ist einfach wesentlich angenehmer als englische Sprachausgabe. Egal ob Rollenspiel oder Shooter.

Ich mach die Sprachausgabe eher von der Entscheidung unserer Bundesprüfstelle abhängig 

MfG
Weeper


----------



## firewalker2k (13. Januar 2005)

*viel zu lang :/ unsereiner hätte den gekürzt bekommen ^^*

Mh.. Alle ordentlichen PCs haben DVD-Laufwerke.. Alle Games hätten genug Platz auf ner DVD.. Man könnte locker mehrere Sprachen draufpressen.. Wenigstens im Original und in der Sprache, in der das Produkt auch vertrieben wird (meine damit, dass englische Spiele in Deutschland wenigstens die englische und deutsche Sprache haben, in Frankreich dann die englische und französische)..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*



			
				Solon25 am 13.01.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich keine Skrupel in englisch zu installieren bzw. auf Konsole ins Menü gehen und Englisch anzuklicken..
> 
> Leider kommt es auch vor, das die Englischen Sprecher nur Durchschnitt sind, erlebe es grade bei Akte-X RoS (gibt nur eine UK PAL mit dt. Handbuch) In den Zwischensequenzen versteht man Mulder & Scully kaum, Mulder Sprecher selber wirkt im Spiel unmotiviert und langweilig. Scully hab ich noch nicht gehört, die kann ich später erst spielen.



bei lizenzspielen muss man das aufpassen - die englischen stars sind oft viel zu teuer, als dass man mit original stimmen arbeiten könnte. die deutschen synchronsprecher dagegen gibts für viel weniger kohle und demensprechend hat man da dann oft die richtigen stimmen.
hilft natürlich trotzdem nichts, wenn der text mies übersetzt wurde


----------



## Solon25 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.01.2005 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> bei lizenzspielen muss man das aufpassen - die englischen stars sind oft viel zu teuer, als dass man mit original stimmen arbeiten könnte. die deutschen synchronsprecher dagegen gibts für viel weniger kohle und demensprechend hat man da dann oft die richtigen stimmen.
> hilft natürlich trotzdem nichts, wenn der text mies übersetzt wurde



Da muss ich jetzt aber mal EA loben (fällt mir schwer, ist aber so  ). Die haben für HdR: Das 3. Zeitalter (schade das diese schöne Game den PC'lern vorenthalten bleibt) tatsächlich den deutschen Synchronsprecher von _Gandalf_ engagiert. Er kommentiert dort die originalen Filmszenen, mit angepasstem Text und Hinweisen zur Game-Story


----------



## o00o (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

was sollen denn die ganzen umfragen zu dem thema zur zeit?

im grunde solltet ihr nicht irgendwelche vorlieben "rausfiltern" sondern den herstellern sagen, daß heutzutage eine mehrsprachenversion angebracht wäre, das gabs glaub ich schon bei mdk2!, pes ist da auch ziemlich gut, usw, wenn heute 4gb für texturen drauf gehen sollten doch ein paar mb für verschiedene sprachen auf den datenträgern platz haben


----------



## o00o (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.01.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf Rollenspiele ala Morrowind würde ich sowieso bei 08/15 Synchronisations-Games zu Importen greifen, wenn die DV nicht gerade sehr preiswert, sprich im Low-Budget Bereich, angeboten wird.




gibt es bei morrowind sprecher? die gothic sprecher sind jedenfalls super, dort tragen die stimmen viel zur atmosphäre bei
besonders bei d&d rollenspielen "liebe" ich sogar die echt komischen sprachsamples in deutsch, oder das gelangweilte "bin überladen" bei diablo2, echt ne mittelmäßige synchro, aber ich würde die gegen nichts auf der welt tauschen wollen

auch gibt es spiele mit einer sehr sehr guten deutschen synchro wie mace griffin, wo trotzdem die englische version einen trumpf mehr hat (wie die geniale stimme von henry rollins), ein glück das man in dem spiel jeder zeit zwischen deutsch und englisch umschalten kann

besonders bei spielen mit humor, wortwitz wie nolf können sich die übersetzer noch so anstrengen, manche sachen funktionieren nicht in deutsch, darum sollte da immer englisch wenigstens zur auswahl stehen (mdk2 ist auf englisch auch mindestens eine ecke spritziger als in deutsch)

was für mich auf jeden fall ein grund ist, die englische statt der deutschen version zu nehmen ist, wenn ich weiß daß der manfred lehmann spricht, nicht weil es schlecht oder mittelmäßig ist, ich hab den kerl nur zu oft gehört (filme, in den werbetrailern zwischen den filmen und vor allem halt auch in zig spielen, da kann ich gar keine beziehung mehr zur spielfigur aufbauen, ist es nun der fisher aus splinter cell, oder der gladiator aus sarcred oder oder oder)

darum nochmal, die sprachausgabe eines durchschnittlichen spieles hat ne größenordung von 100-300mb, da sollte sich überall schon platz finden für deutsch/englisch/spanisch
mein nhl hab ich irgendwo als low budget version geholt, das ist glaub ich finnisch/schwedisch, sowas geht ab, naja paßt ja zu eishockey


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				o00o am 14.01.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen denn die ganzen umfragen zu dem thema zur zeit?
> 
> im grunde solltet ihr nicht irgendwelche vorlieben "rausfiltern" sondern den herstellern sagen, daß heutzutage eine mehrsprachenversion angebracht wäre, das gabs glaub ich schon bei mdk2!, pes ist da auch ziemlich gut, usw, wenn heute 4gb für texturen drauf gehen sollten doch ein paar mb für verschiedene sprachen auf den datenträgern platz haben



ich kenns von alice, das hat automatisch in systemsprache installiert.
(und das game kommt auf englisch wirklich um längen besser, einfach weil die sprüche da mehr sinn machen. man wünscht sich regelrecht ne anzeige, wann die liebe süße mietzekatze was neues zu sagen hat  )


----------



## iam-cool (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls(...)*

Immer Englisch ausser bei Deutschen Games, es ist ja niccht nur die meist miese Synchro die stört, meist muss man sich auch noch mit Zensur rumärgern.


----------



## o00o (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2005 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> o00o am 14.01.2005 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ja die grinsekatze ist echt derbe drauf (und die wortwechsel zwischen ihr und alice sind göttlich)
auch die sprachbilder eines max payne würde bestimmt an glanz verlieren wenn sie übersetzt werden müßten


----------



## Solon25 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

Auf geänderte Überschrift beziehe 

Das ist bei PC Spielen ja immer son' Problem. Entweder ich installiere erst Deutsch und hör's mir an und hab die Wahl bei Nichtgefallen zu deinstallieren, installiere Englisch und höre mir die Sprachausgabe (so es denn geboten wird) an. Ist mir eigentlich zu Umständlich...

Auf Konsole genügt es da eben mal ins Menü zu gehen und umzuschalten. Würde sowas für den PC gut finden. Nächstes Problem ist, was wenn die englischen Sprecher schlecht zu verstehen sind? Nützt mir nichts die "schlechten" Deutschen Sprecher zu deaktivieren, wenn ich die Englischen von der Aussprache her nicht verstehe  :-o


----------



## MoS (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				Mashine am 13.01.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja egal bei Spielen mit viel Text kauf ich das Game halt bei schlechter Lokalisation gar nicht. Bei Spielen wo der Text bzw. Sprachanteil wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt, is mir das ziemlich egal. Also z.B. einige Shooter, wobei es hier auch wieder unterschiede gibt.
> Ich will halt gerne Spiele in meiner Muttersprach spielen, weil dies für mich das entspannenste is.


Sehe ich im Prinzip genauso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				Solon25 am 15.01.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf geänderte Überschrift beziehe
> 
> Das ist bei PC Spielen ja immer son' Problem. Entweder ich installiere erst Deutsch und hör's mir an und hab die Wahl bei Nichtgefallen zu deinstallieren, installiere Englisch und höre mir die Sprachausgabe (so es denn geboten wird) an. Ist mir eigentlich zu Umständlich...
> 
> Auf Konsole genügt es da eben mal ins Menü zu gehen und umzuschalten. Würde sowas für den PC gut finden. Nächstes Problem ist, was wenn die englischen Sprecher schlecht zu verstehen sind? Nützt mir nichts die "schlechten" Deutschen Sprecher zu deaktivieren, wenn ich die Englischen von der Aussprache her nicht verstehe  :-o



bei ner konsole hat man den vorteil, dass eh alles von cd geladen wird - an nem pc würden die ladezeiten unter inakzeptabel fallen. 
der platzbedarf, den ne installation alles sprachversionen einnehmen würde aber auch.


----------



## o00o (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 15.01.2005 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denk ich nicht mal, die dialoge in nem normalen spiel (shooter, rts kampagne) machen meiner meinung nach wie geschrieben rund 100-300mb aus, also bei drei sprachen wären das max 600mb mehr
in zeiten wo die normale installgröße 2-3 gb hat und es auch schon teile mit 7gb gab wie mgs2 oder die wer weiß ich wie vielen gb eines enter the matrix sollte da kein problem bestehen oder? (btw etm hat doch bestimmt noch den rekord in mb pro spielminute oder?  )

mdk2 hat glaub ich 5sprachen gehabt und das game hat auf eine cd gepaßt (waren vielleicht 500mb)
bei den deleated scences von cscz wars ja auch nicht so viel, obwohl die schon viel labern für nen shooter, und das "umstellen" der sprache war auch leicht, einfach den "-ger" ordner verschieben 

bei mace griffin hat man zb automatisch englich und deutsch installiert und kann jederzeit umschalten
aber das spiel ist ja a) ne mutliplattform, da kommt von konsole
b) hat sowieso eine hammerauswahl (man hat auch die auswahl ob man ne grafikengine mit oder ohne shader installieren will)

@solon hammergeil ist natürlich wenns wie bei dvd filmen ist also auswahl in audio und zusätzlich zuschaltbare untertitel (die dinger verbrachen ja nun wirklich fast gar kein speicherplatz)

im grunde kommt man aber doch gut zurecht auch wenn man nicht jedes wort sofort versteht, das visuelle hilft doch auch viel (und die vorhersehbarkeit vieler spielestory  )
also ich zock fast jeden shooter in englich, auch die westwoodklassiker (c&c und dune) sind verständlich, auch deren nox hat ich auch in englisch, aber das war auch das einzige englische rpg, in diesem genre brauch ich dann schon etwas deutsches


----------



## maxx2003 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

Der letzte Punkt [X].   
Zur Zeit aber nur bei Shootern.  
Grund: Feeling, Sound etc.
Bei Strategie: z.B. Civ, Siedler... noch in deutscher Sprache.


----------



## Roohm (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*



			
				Mashine am 13.01.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heiß nun wieder durchschnittliche Syncrosisation ?
> Naja egal bei Spielen mit viel Text kauf ich das Game halt bei schlechter Lokalisation gar nicht. Bei Spielen wo der Text bzw. Sprachanteil wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt, is mir das ziemlich egal. Also z.B. einige Shooter, wobei es hier auch wieder unterschiede gibt.
> Ich will halt gerne Spiele in meiner Muttersprach spielen, weil dies für mich das entspannenste is.



 

ganz meine Meinung !

Das letzte Spiel das ich mir nicht auf Deutsch gekauft habe war DS9 Harbinger und das war auch das letzte. Ansonsten verzichte ich darauf.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

wenn die möglichkeit besteht , beschaffe ich mir immer originale englische versionen aus dem einzigen grund , das die synchronisation oftmals nicht nur durchshcnittlich sondern extrem schlecht ist........ es kommt aber auch auf den titel an ... spell force beispielsweise, ist nur in deutsch erschienen! ( deutsche prod.) doch die snychro hat mir sehr gefallen ...........


----------



## LeSolaire (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Über 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer eines anderen Quickpolls bevorzugen bei freier Versionswahl komplett deutsche Spiele. Wie entscheiden Sie sich, wenn die Qualität der Synchronisation eher durchschni*

ich finde z.b. das dieses riddick-game mit dt. übersetztung nicht die selbe atmosphäre hätte... es kommt einfach ne gute stimmung auf bei diesel´s kommentaren. bei diesem spiel ist bewust darauf verzichtet worden es zu syncroniesieren.. allerdings sind menü und untertitel deutsch...


----------

